# I fessi



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

*italians*

*Votare per l'Europa. E sentirsi fessi*

*Avete visto chi vogliono candidare? Vecchi delusi, giovani amiche, soliti trombati, parenti invadenti*

*di BEPPE SEVERGNINI * 
*Forse rassegnato, certo allibito, vagamente nau­seato.* Fesso, no. Non voterò alle Europee il 7 giugno. Se le elezioni per il Parlamento nazio­nale sono state un'umiliazione — liste blocca­te, nostro compito era ratificare le nomine dei partiti — quelle per l'Europarlamento s'annunciano co­me una provocazione. 
*Dico, avete visto chi vogliono candidare? *Vecchi delusi, giovani amiche, soliti trombati, parenti invadenti, ex po­tenti indigenti, funzionari sconosciuti. I ristoranti di Stra­sburgo e Bruxelles li aspettano a braccia aperte: ammesso che ci vadano, una volta eletti. I siti lo scrivono, i giornali lo riportano, le radio ne accennano. Ma davanti ai foto­grammi dall'Abruzzo — diciamolo — chi ha voglia di di­scutere l'opportunità della candidatura Mastella?
*Così Clemente sarà nelle liste Pdl, segno e simbolo del nuovo.* E chi s'azzarda a dire che hanno voluto saldare il debito per aver silurato Prodi — tuona l'interessato — «è un farabutto!». Il partito, com'è noto, sarà guidato ovun­que da Silvio Berlusconi — sebbene la carica di eurodepu­tato sia incompatibile con l'incarico di governo. Ma se qualcuno avesse il coraggio d'affermare che il partito non guarda avanti, ecco Barbara Matera, 28 anni, scelta perso­nalmente dal leader (curriculum: finalista a Miss Italia, annunciatrice Rai, «letteronza» a Mai dire gol, «lettera­ta » in Chiambretti c'è, inteprete di Carabinieri 7 e «patti­natrice vip» a Notti sul ghiaccio). A Strasburgo se la vedrà con la coetanea Ele­na Basescu, bella figliola del presidente della Roma­nia, Traian Basescu. La ra­gazza ha competenze incer­te, ma splendide foto. Me­morabile quella sopra un cavallo deceduto o molto stanco ( http://www.clau­d iocaprara.it /post/2214328.html). 
*A sinistra Dario Franceschini tuona contro le scelte del­la maggioranza e assicura*: «Noi manderemo a Strasburgo solo persone autorevoli che ci resteranno per tutto il man­dato! ». Bene: allora non si capisce perché candidano Bas­solino (sicuri sia autorevole?) e Cofferati (non voleva la­sciare la politica per la famiglia?). E gli alleati? Si presenta Di Pietro (la carica di eurodeputato è incompatibile con quella di deputato nazionale) e si presenta Vendola (ma non è il governatore della Puglia?). 

*Diciamolo: in fondo la scelta di Berlusconi di candidar­si ovunque *— pur sapendo che all'Europarlamento non metterà mai piede — è sfacciatamente sincera. Vuol dire: «Queste elezioni non contano un fico secco, sono soltan­to un sondaggio ufficiale dell'elettorato. E poiché ai son­daggi tengo, voglio esserci». L'entusiasmo del 1979 — primo Parlamento europeo a elezione diretta — lascia il posto a questa commedia. Non in tutti i Paesi accade: pensate che qui e là, in campa­gna elettorale, parleranno di Unione Europea e poi elegge­ranno gente che, a Strasburgo e Bruxelles, ci andrà. E noi? Non capisco perché dobbiamo prestarci a questo gioco. Anzi, lo capisco. Siamo la plebe democratica e fanno di noi ciò che vogliono. Vuoi vedere che un po' fessi siamo davvero?


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Aprile 2009)

> Cofferati (non voleva la­sciare la politica per la famiglia?)

































comunque conosco una città a maggioranza di fessi


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

_ecco Barbara Matera, 28 anni, scelta perso­nalmente dal leader (curriculum: finalista a Miss Italia, annunciatrice Rai, «letteronza» a Mai dire gol, «lettera­ta » in Chiambretti c'è, inteprete di Carabinieri 7 e «patti­natrice vip» a Notti sul ghiaccio). A Strasburgo se la vedrà con la coetanea Ele­na Basescu, bella figliola del presidente della Roma­nia, Traian Basescu. La ra­gazza ha competenze incer­te, ma splendide foto. Me­morabile quella sopra un cavallo deceduto o molto stanco_


se non ci fosse da piangere sembrerebbe una barza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.clau%c2%add/


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _ecco Barbara Matera, 28 anni, scelta perso­nalmente dal leader (curriculum: finalista a Miss Italia, annunciatrice Rai, «letteronza» a Mai dire gol, «lettera­ta » in Chiambretti c'è, inteprete di Carabinieri 7 e «patti­natrice vip» a Notti sul ghiaccio). A Strasburgo se la vedrà con la coetanea Ele­na Basescu, bella figliola del presidente della Roma­nia, Traian Basescu. La ra­gazza ha competenze incer­te, ma splendide foto. Me­morabile quella sopra un cavallo deceduto o molto stanco_se non ci fosse da piangere sembrerebbe una barza


con tutto quel che s'è sempre visto non ci trovo nulla de che ... al massimo mi riservo di tirar la monetina tra ridere o piangere a elezioni fatte e risultati in mano


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _ecco Barbara Matera, 28 anni, scelta perso­nalmente dal leader (curriculum: finalista a Miss Italia, annunciatrice Rai, «letteronza» a Mai dire gol, «lettera­ta » in Chiambretti c'è, inteprete di Carabinieri 7 e «patti­natrice vip» a Notti sul ghiaccio). A Strasburgo se la vedrà con la coetanea Ele­na Basescu, bella figliola del presidente della Roma­nia, Traian Basescu. La ra­gazza ha competenze incer­te, ma splendide foto. Me­morabile quella sopra un cavallo deceduto o molto stanco_
> 
> 
> se non ci fosse da piangere sembrerebbe una barza
> ...


Scontro fra titani... vedrai si risolvera' con la pace nel mondo


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Aprile 2009)

resta il fatto che se ci si lascia prendere per il culo non ci si può lamentare con chi ti ci prende


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> resta il fatto che se ci si lascia prendere per il culo non ci si può lamentare con chi ti ci prende


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> resta il fatto che se ci si lascia prendere per il culo non ci si può lamentare con chi ti ci prende


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Il fatto e' che lamentarsi in Tradimento.net e al bar sotto casa non serve a un cazzo.

O almeno potrebbe servire se poi si facesse qualcosa... in Italia tutti si lamentano poi nessuno fa un emerito.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fatto e' che lamentarsi in Tradimento.net e al bar sotto casa non serve a un cazzo.
> 
> O almeno potrebbe servire se poi si facesse qualcosa... in Italia tutti si lamentano poi nessuno fa un emerito.


al bar serve, spesso si sentono certe riflessioni illuminate...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il fatto e' che lamentarsi in Tradimento.net e al bar sotto casa non serve a un cazzo.
> 
> O almeno potrebbe servire se poi si facesse qualcosa... in Italia tutti si lamentano poi nessuno fa un emerito.



olandese, tu che fai?

oltre al mio tuo suo diritto di esercitare una scelta nel voto elettorale, che facciamo?

sparo a mastella?

vado in abruzzo e denuncio gli ingegneri che hanno costruito quelle case?

oppure chi non ha fatto i dovuti controlli sull'applicazione della legge antisisma?

che si puo' fare a livello personale?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> al bar serve, spesso si sentono certe riflessioni illuminate...


Ne ho sentite alcune m'e' uscito il capuccino fuori dal naso


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> olandese, tu che fai?
> 
> oltre al mio tuo suo diritto di esercitare una scelta nel voto elettorale, che facciamo?
> 
> *sparo a mestella?*


le munizioni te le porto io


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> le munizioni te le porto io


sono una ottima tiratrice. davvero.


quando si parte?


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> olandese, tu che fai?
> 
> oltre al mio tuo suo diritto di esercitare una scelta nel voto elettorale, che facciamo?
> 
> ...


 Non servirebbe a nulla... magari però si potrebbe sparare a gente disposta a votare elementi come lui...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> olandese, tu che fai?
> 
> oltre al mio tuo suo diritto di esercitare una scelta nel voto elettorale, che facciamo?
> 
> sparo a mestella?


Tesora io non ho motivo di lamentarmi seriamente... certo le tasse mi rompono le palle ma in fin dei conti le usano quasi sempre bene.

Comunque sappi che io non esercito neanche il diritto di voto... a dire il vero non saprei neanche dove votare...

In Italia c'e' un serio bisogno di rivoluzione, dal consiglio studentesco a quello dei lavoratori potrebbe gia' svilupparsi qualcosa di buono... basta con gli scioperi a cazzo bisogna entrare in trattativa SERIA... se si sciopera e dovrebbe essere l'ultima carta da giocarsi lo si fa con la testa non col culo... 

Gli scioperi Italiani non sono presi sul serio, si sciopera un giorno, non si ottiene un cazzo e poi di nuovo tutti a lavoro, non e' roba da prendere sul serio.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non servirebbe a nulla... magari però si potrebbe sparare a gente disposta a votare elementi come lui...



ne ammazzi uno e venti per educarne cento?

MM chi educa non siamo noi...ma chi ha il potere di informazione.lo sai meglio di me.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tesora io non ho motivo di lamentarmi seriamente... certo le tasse mi rompono le palle ma in fin dei conti le usano quasi sempre bene.
> 
> Comunque sappi che io non esercito neanche il diritto di voto... a dire il vero non saprei neanche dove votare...
> 
> ...


Non so sinceramente che dire. 

in questi giorni piu' che mai mi rendo conto che questo paese è governato da farabutti...

e se il pesce puzza dalla capa...è ovvio che puoi ci si ritrovi nell' l'assoluta impossibilità di punire chi è responsabile.

io votero' ancora, l'unico dirittosignificativo che posso ancora esercitare per dare un segno preciso alla mia volontà..certo...non con fiducia votero'..votero' quello che meglio saprà vendere la sua puzza.

cambierei stato. altro non so che dire .tristemente.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ne ammazzi uno e venti per educarne cento?
> 
> MM chi educa non siamo noi...ma chi ha il potere di informazione.lo sai meglio di me.


Come mai su di te l'informazione è refrattaria? La responsabilità è sempre personale. Non ne posso più dell'alibi che questi governano solo grazie alle tv... governano perchè assomigliano agli italiani.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

arrivare a elogiare gli ascoltatori per l'indice di ascolto raggiunto da rai uno in questi giorni....io credo questo dia la dimensione autentica del sistema in cui viviamo.

ho paura.

ne ho paura.

altro che fantascenza.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come mai su di te l'informazione è refrattaria? La responsabilità è sempre personale. Non ne posso più dell'alibi che questi governano solo grazie alle tv... governano perchè assomigliano agli italiani.


vuoi che mi dichiari una pirla qualunque  incapace di credere abbastanza in se stessa?
lo faccio.non ho problemi.ci credo!

Tu invece che fai MM...mi farebbe piacere impare.magari riesco a fare qualcosa anche io oltre che a lavorare per uno stato che mi fa anche schifo come schifo mi fa il mio ministro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Per le europee non hanno fatto in tempo a cambiare la legge elettorale e c'è il voto di preferenza.
Speriamo che le preferenze non diano ragione a certe scelte di vertice.


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *vuoi che mi dichiari una pirla qualunque incapace di credere abbastanza in se stessa?*
> lo faccio.non ho problemi.ci credo!
> 
> Tu invece che fai MM...mi farebbe piacere impare.magari riesco a fare qualcosa anche io oltre che a lavorare per uno stato che mi fa anche schifo come schifo mi fa il mio ministro.


 Semmai il contrario, forse non hai capito il senso del mio intervento. Non volevo polemizzare, tanto meno con te. Non importa, chiudiamo il discorso qui.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Semmai il contrario, forse non hai capito il senso del mio intervento. Non volevo polemizzare, tanto meno con te. Non importa, chiudiamo il discorso qui.


non l'ho presa come una polemica MM, io davvero NON so che cz fare .


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non so sinceramente che dire.
> 
> in questi giorni piu' che mai mi rendo conto che questo paese è governato da farabutti...
> 
> ...



E' governato da farabutti da un pezzo.

Invece ti dico che se nessuno votasse... realmente nessuno si otterrebbe un risultato migliore


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non l'ho presa come una polemica MM, io davvero NON so che cz fare .


Allora scusami. Mi era sembrato così, ma si vede che sbagliavo.
Mi sa che magari non ti accorgi che nel tuo piccolo fai già tanto. Guarda, non credo che si possano generare chissà quali grandi cambiamenti con delle azioni del singolo. Però su ciò che ci sta attorno, con le nostre azioni, la nostra etica, il nostro modo di vedere le cose, si influisce molto di più di quanto comunemente si possa pensare.


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*cosa fare?*

.... davvero non saprei, alla fine quel che si può fare lo si dovrebbe fare nelle cabine elettorali, ma siccome l'individualismo in questo caso é assoluto, diventa difficile che un popolo possa essere d'accordo nel mandarli tutti a casa votando scheda bianca o invalidando le elezioni, o ancora eleggendo chi sia proprio fuori dai giochi.
Comincio a pensare che chi disse che la Democrazia era una cosa troppo seria per darla in mano a tutti (Churchill) non avesse ragione ovviamente, ma avesse "delle ragioni oggettive". 
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

> Invece ti dico che se nessuno votasse... realmente nessuno si otterrebbe un risultato migliore[/SIZE]


[/QUOTE]
molto
intereressante...ma è utopistico.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... davvero non saprei, alla fine quel che si può fare lo si dovrebbe fare nelle cabine elettorali, ma siccome l'individualismo in questo caso é assoluto, diventa difficile che un popolo possa essere d'accordo nel mandarli tutti a casa votando scheda bianca o invalidando le elezioni, o ancora eleggendo chi sia proprio fuori dai giochi.
> Comincio a pensare che chi disse che la Democrazia era una cosa troppo seria per darla in mano a tutti (Churchill) non avesse ragione ovviamente, ma avesse "delle ragioni oggettive".
> Bruja



anche io ho riflettuto su questa frase in questi giorni....

ma è pericoloso o quantomeno rischioso anche il contrario...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> molto
> intereressante...ma è utopistico.


Lo so... serve un vero leader per convincere gli Italiani a non votare proprio.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora scusami. Mi era sembrato così, ma si vede che sbagliavo.
> Mi sa che magari non ti accorgi che nel tuo piccolo fai già tanto. Guarda, non credo che si possano generare chissà quali grandi cambiamenti con delle azioni del singolo. Però su ciò che ci sta attorno, con le nostre azioni, la nostra etica, il nostro modo di vedere le cose, si influisce molto di più di quanto comunemente si possa pensare.


MM...io ho davvero poca fiducia..il sistema è *mostruoso.*.e noi siamo pochi e deboli .non nel pensiero, ma rispetto ai valori che si stanno imponendo...alla massa di pecore che belano..sono in tanti...e ignorano...e belano...e tu che fai?

ci provo, con mio figlio...

ma non so....


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*Micio*

Per questo ho parlato di "ragioni" e non di RAGIONE...
Sarebbe sbagliata come scelta, ma é comprensibile il peso delsenso di sconfitta dei risultati attuali.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so... serve un vero leader per convincere gli Italiani a non votare proprio.


e chi?

dove lo trovi lettri?

medioman?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

e poi per convincerli serve una educazione lunga..non di qualche settimana...

agli anziani come li convinci?

a quelli che votarono dc?

a quelli che hanno da perderci...

ai qualunquisti....

agli ignoranti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Votasse anche solo il 30% gli eletti sarebbero comunque legittimati a prendere decisioni per il 100%.
Meglio votare.
La diminuzione dei votanti non la vedo come scelta di protesta, ma come scelta qualunquista ...ed è quello che una certa classe dirigente vuole per fare come le pare.
Purtroppo troppi sono convinti che la buona politica è quella che fa fare qual che ci pare e fa pagare poche tasse ...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

voglio spezzare una lancia a Sgarbi....che l'altra sera ha fatto un discorso splendido su la 7.circoscritto alla ricostruzione dei paesi.

chi lo ha seguito?

vorrei riportarlo ma è complesso. forse c'è sul web.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Votasse anche solo il 30% gli eletti sarebbero comunque legittimati a prendere decisioni per il 100%.
> Meglio votare.
> La diminuzione dei votanti non la vedo come scelta di protesta, ma come scelta qualunquista ...ed è quello che una certa classe dirigente vuole per fare come le pare.
> Purtroppo troppi sono convinti che la buona politica è quella che fa fare qual che ci pare e fa pagare poche tasse ...


è vero..basta il 30 %..figurati..


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Votasse anche solo il 30% gli eletti sarebbero comunque legittimati a prendere decisioni per il 100%.
> Meglio votare.
> La diminuzione dei votanti non la vedo come scelta di protesta, ma come scelta qualunquista ...ed è quello che una certa classe dirigente vuole per fare come le pare.
> *Purtroppo troppi sono convinti che la buona politica è quella che fa fare qual che ci pare e fa pagare poche tasse *...


Indubbiamente hai ragione... la mia e' l'utopia del non aver proprio voti. Aggiungo che al momento mi pare che chiunque voti voti male... per me non c'e un solo politico che chiuda la porta... il nano poi manco arriva alla maniglia

Verissimo


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

*bru*



Bruja ha detto:


> _Per questo ho parlato di "ragioni" e non di RAGIONE..._
> Sarebbe sbagliata come scelta, ma é comprensibile il peso delsenso di sconfitta dei risultati attuali.
> Bruja



si, hai ragione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Indubbiamente hai ragione... la mia e' l'utopia del non aver proprio voti. Aggiungo che al momento mi pare che chiunque voti voti male... per me non c'e un solo politico che chiuda la porta... il nano poi manco arriva alla maniglia
> 
> Verissimo


 L'unanimità nella rivoluzione del non voto è più utopica di una "vera" rivoluzione che può essere compiuta da una minoranza.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'unanimità nella rivoluzione del non voto è più utopica di una "vera" rivoluzione che può essere compiuta da una minoranza.



Verissimo, il problema e' che manca anche una minoranza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Verissimo, il problema e' che manca anche una minoranza


 Contiamoci


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Contiamoci


4


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

no, 5


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Evvai!!!


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Evvai!!!


Ottimista !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ottimista !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in quattro?!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non desideriamo delusioni


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2009)

_Il segreto di Vera Drake_

di Mike Leigh


un film che ho visto stasera.

merita. e si inserisce  volendo nel tema di questa tred.

_Bravissimo il regista inglese a metterci davanti il dubbio, a far confrontare continuamente lo spettatore con la complessità della vita._


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Aprile 2009)

*.......*

il dramma delle rivoluzioni è che spesso si passa dalla padella alla brace. Pare una banalità ma è così. La storia ce lo conferma tristemente. Ci saranno sempre i maiali che prenderanno il potere e diranno che tutti gli animali sono uguali ma alcuni sono più uguali di altri .....
Mike Leigh è bravo ma questo film mi manca. Io adoro Loach che di film sulla necessità di un cambiamento sociale ne ha girati tanti, tutti belli


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> il dramma delle rivoluzioni è che spesso si passa dalla padella alla brace. Pare una banalità ma è così. La storia ce lo conferma tristemente. Ci saranno sempre i maiali che prenderanno il potere e diranno che tutti gli animali sono uguali ma alcuni sono più uguali di altri .....
> Mike Leigh è bravo ma questo film mi manca. Io adoro Loach che di film sulla necessità di un cambiamento sociale ne ha girati tanti, tutti belli



ciao Rock...anche a me piace Loach.

questo film merita di essere visto per tanti motivi...personalmente mi ha comunicato - una marea di cose...mammma mia se ci penso a mente fresca.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (11 Aprile 2009)

*.......*

Ciao a te. Me lo procuro: ma è nelle sale o su dvd? L'ultimo film che ho visto è stato Il bambino col pigiama a strisce, durissimo. Ma mi è sembrato un pò ad effetto, cioè volutamente col finale forte, non come Schindler List o il Pianista, duri dall'inizio alla fine senza pause o mezze misure. E neppure poetico come Beningi o Train de vie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> in quattro?!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*





 Quattro amici*

*Gino Paoli*

_G. Paoli_
_(1991)_
Eravamo quattro amici al bar
che volevano cambiare il mondo
destinati a qualche cosa in più
che a una donna ed un impiego in banca
si parlava con profondità di anarchia e di libertà
tra un bicchier di coca ed un caffè
tiravi fuori i tuoi perché e proponevi i tuoi farò.
Eravamo tre amici al bar
uno si è impiegato in una banca
si può fare molto pure in tre
mentre gli altri se ne stanno a casa
si parlava in tutta onestà di individui e solidarietà
tra un bicchier di vino ed un caffè
tiravi fuori i tuoi perché e proponevi i tuoi però.
Eravamo due amici al bar
uno è andato con la donna al mare
i più forti però siamo noi
qui non serve mica essere in tanti
si parlava con tenacità di speranze e possibilità
tra un bicchier di whisky ed un caffè
tiravi fuori i tuoi perché e proponevi i tuoi sarò.
Son rimasto io da solo al bar
gli altri sono tutti quanti a casa
e quest'oggi verso le tre son venuti quattro ragazzini
son seduti lì vicino a me con davanti due coche e due caffè
li sentivo chiacchierare han deciso di cambiare
tutto questo mondo che non va.
Sono qui con quattro amici al bar
che hanno voglia di cambiare il mondo.
E poi ci troveremo come le star
a bere del whisky al Roxy Bar
o forse non c'incontreremo mai
ognuno a rincorrere i suoi guai.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6qag9Y_2RA


----------



## Old Buscopann (11 Aprile 2009)

In Italia bisognerebbe rovesciare il potere in mano a questa classe politica.
Tutte le rivoluzioni sono storicamente sempre partite dalle nuove generazioni. Le lotte studentesche, quelle per la parità dei sessi, le leggi per il divorzio e l'aborto, le lotte sindacali. Tutti diritti acquisiti con lotte condotte in maniera seria e partite quasi sempre dalle giovani coscienze.
Oggi viviamo in un'epoca dove le nuove generazioni non le muovi più neanche sulle questioni più importanti. sono generzioni nate in un'epoca di diritti già acquisiti e quindi non abituate a lottare per conquistarseli. Il risultato è che questa classe politica sta poco a poco togliendo queste libertà e nessuno è in grado di difenderle.
Certamente con gli anni a venire qualcosa accadrà. Storicamente ci sono dei clicli. a un certo punto nasce una generazione incavolata che fa una piccola rivoluzione e riparte un nuovo periodo storico. Mi dispiace solamente che questo accadrà probabilmente fra molti anni e i vari Berlusconi, Franceschini, Veltroni, Schifani, Maroni ecc..ecc.. non vivranno così abbastanza da essere presi a calci nel sedere.

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2009)

*Aspetta e spera..*



Buscopann ha detto:


> In Italia bisognerebbe rovesciare il potere in mano a questa classe politica.
> Tutte le rivoluzioni sono storicamente sempre partite dalle nuove generazioni. Le lotte studentesche, quelle per la parità dei sessi, le leggi per il divorzio e l'aborto, le lotte sindacali. Tutti diritti acquisiti con lotte condotte in maniera seria e partite quasi sempre dalle giovani coscienze.
> Oggi viviamo in un'epoca dove le nuove generazioni non le muovi più neanche sulle questioni più importanti. sono generzioni nate in un'epoca di diritti già acquisiti e quindi non abituate a lottare per conquistarseli. Il risultato è che questa classe politica sta poco a poco togliendo queste libertà e nessuno è in grado di difenderle.
> Certamente con gli anni a venire qualcosa accadrà. Storicamente ci sono dei clicli. a un certo punto nasce una generazione incavolata che fa una piccola rivoluzione e riparte un nuovo periodo storico. Mi dispiace solamente che questo accadrà probabilmente fra molti anni e i vari Berlusconi, Franceschini, Veltroni, Schifani, Maroni ecc..ecc.. non vivranno così abbastanza da essere presi a calci nel sedere.
> ...


----------

